# Wanting to adopt - where to start?



## MommyPrice

I'm a mom to four handsome (biological) sons - the newest ones being only 2 months old :baby: That being said, my husband and I feel that perhaps we were not blessed with a daughter as she's elsewhere, just waiting to be found!

We are not looking to adopt until October 2017 at the earliest, but figured we'd start our research now. We are looking to adopt a newborn girl, of any race, in any country, but does not have any serious illnesses (including fetal alcohol syndrome). I'm having a hard time finding an agency that allows you to pick a gender, or one that would accept non-Christians (I am Presbyterian, but do not regularly attend church, and my husband is an Atheist). Also, I do know adoptions are expensive, but it seems some "programs" are much more so than others.

We're situated in Virginia, but we're willing to travel any distance to find our princess to complete our family. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## DaTucker

You could probably start with the state program (it's really easy to find on Google) and if they don't have exactly what you're looking for they might be able to point you towards an Agency that fits your needs. Good Luck!


----------



## tag74

Hi there, Angel Adoptions Inc in IL will allow you to choose gender!


----------

